# Android Gingerbread and Cruze



## Arius1 (Mar 27, 2012)

Is Chevy planning on doing anything about being able to access an Android's phone book? I understand that Android updated but that will happen with technology and you have to upgrade with it. I guess the bigger question is can the Cruze system be updated or is Chevy still static with that technology?


----------



## Lineside (Feb 26, 2012)

I have an Android with a custom Gingerbread rom. Hit the phone button on the steering wheel and wait for Lola to say ready. Then say "bluetooth" wait a moment then say "voice". That will access the voice commands menu on your phone.

Now if only I could play music through the USB or Bluetooth I would love it.


----------



## Arius1 (Mar 27, 2012)

I'll try that but you also have a custom ROM. From what I've read it can't access the phonebook on stock gingerbread. Streaming via Bluetooth won't happen till next year is what I was told for the Cruze.


----------



## Mtopper (Mar 15, 2011)

That would be good news. i have a droid Charge (no idea if its gingerbread or not, it was free and works) and i cannot create voice commands or anything like that right now along with my phone likes to not connect with bluetooth but has no problem in my friends lincoln mkx


----------



## Arius1 (Mar 27, 2012)

It does activate the voice commands but nothing happens after that. Really it should sync the contacts with the cruze, that was my understanding. I tried the voice command but it wouldn't do anything.


----------



## cruze2011white (Feb 2, 2011)

If if they upgrade the firmware there is no guranntee it will work. Check their website and you can find what phones they currently support. No manufacture is going to be able to support every phone, too many new ones are realeased every month. My incredible 2 didn't work at first until it got the firmware upgrade. So it wasn't the car. You can try and ask the dealer if there is a upgrade to the list but they may not even know.


----------



## Arius1 (Mar 27, 2012)

I'm not saying support the phone but the OS which seems to be the problem. It seems Gingerbread is the issue not the phones themselves that can be solved easily. The site is completely out of date as far as phones. The newest Droid phone the list for Verizon is the Droid Pro. According to that your Incredible 2 doesn't really work in theory.

My point is the phones aren't the biggest issue it's the OS. From what I've seen on the net if you have a custom gingerbread you can download Froyo apk files to get it to work properly. Which is fine but I don't deal with custom roms I just use the stock OS that comes on the phone.


----------



## Lineside (Feb 26, 2012)

It's pretty strange why your phone will not work. Can you use the voice commands on your phone without any bluetooth hooked up?


----------



## Arius1 (Mar 27, 2012)

I have vlingo and it wouldn't work. After I uninstalled it now it works. Seems that the voice command has to be the default if it isn't then it won't work.

Thanks makes life much easier now.


----------



## Lineside (Feb 26, 2012)

Nice, I'm glad you got it working. To me it still takes a awful long time to place a call. I understand she repeats to verify but it goes on and on. It would be nice to get rid of the final saying that says "okay, calling Jim Dotts using phone name."


----------



## Arius1 (Mar 27, 2012)

I agree, it'd be nice if it used 3rd party like vlingo through the car because I think that would speed things up.


----------



## EcoCruzer (Mar 4, 2011)

Lineside said:


> Nice, I'm glad you got it working. To me it still takes a awful long time to place a call. I understand she repeats to verify but it goes on and on. It would be nice to get rid of the final saying that says "okay, calling Jim Dotts using phone name."


I agree it takes too long to place a call. I hope no one is in a position where you need to call 911 and have to answer 20 questions to get through. There should be a better way.


----------



## Arius1 (Mar 27, 2012)

I just tried this yesterday but you don't need to say Bluetooth. When you hit the talk button on the steering column you can just say voice and it'll go right to your phone.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

This is a known bug with Android Gingerbread. It's not a problem with the Cruze, or any other car for that matter. Google "Gingerbread contact bluetooth sync problems" and you'll get a whole slew of issues (including this thread) with this version of the Android OS. At one time I found that the problem could be corrected on a rooted phone by replacing one of the config files with the Froyo version, but since I haven't rooted my phone I didn't go any further in my research.


----------



## 70x7 (Apr 24, 2011)

what version is gingerbread? i have no idea if i got the update or not and my phone says it has an "authentication error" when i try to search for updates


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Gingerbread is 2.3.x. Froyo is 2.2.x. The authentication error is because your phone has lost the gmail.com userid and/or password that is needed to access any updates.


----------



## 70x7 (Apr 24, 2011)

obermd said:


> Gingerbread is 2.3.x. Froyo is 2.2.x. The authentication error is because your phone has lost the gmail.com userid and/or password that is needed to access any updates.



how is that? I get gmail emails everyday....


----------

